# Salida RS-232



## Foshland (Ago 21, 2006)

Hola, me gustaria saber como obtener los datos enviados por un programa atraves del puerto serie, se puede hacer atraves del hiperterminal??? gracias a todos


----------



## Foshland (Ago 23, 2006)

Yo mismo me respondo para todos aquellos que esten interesados en el tema, he encontrado un programa que se llama Serial Port Monitor de Eltima software, te da los datos enviados y recibidos aunque el puerto este bloqueado por otro programa, te da las salidas tanto en caracteres ASCII como en binario, hexagesimal etc, muy completito


----------



## chuko (Sep 3, 2006)

1º) Con hiperterminal podes realizar transacciones con el puerto serial
2º) Para acceder al puerto serial desde un software propio tenes que estudiar las funciones API de windows CreateFile(), ReadFile(), WriteFile() y demas funciones referidas al tema. Se pueden encontrar en el MSDN de microsoft.


----------

